# My humble offering for '08 :)



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a slideshow of my favorite pictures of the display and or projects of the 08 season... some of you may have seen a few of these before, but here they are all together. I feel a little inept in the midst of all you amazing haunter peoples, but I figure I should at least try to strut my stuff... Crappy picture quality and all. Hah!

Thanks so much for all your great ideas and inspirations... Counting down the days until next year :jol:


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job !


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, I love what you do with the indoor decorations. Cool hands coming out of the wall.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wonderful pictures and yes, the hands coming out of the walls are the greatest!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll!


----------



## DoubleX (Jan 13, 2008)

Great Stuff, indoor decorating is awesome! Ive always wanted to do some, but my parents refuse.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Wonderful slide show Night Owl!


----------



## Horror off the Highway (Dec 20, 2008)

That's a great job you did! I love the indoor decor!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I also like the "wall hands"...nice slide show too ..thanks Night Owl


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work I will definitely barrow the candle and skeleton idea 

we all started out just like you believe when i say in few years you will be trying to figure out where to hide it all


----------

